# 10 Most Reliable Cars



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Consumer Reports list _HERE. _8 out of 10 are Toyota built.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The 10 worst for reliability is interesting, too. 7 are produced by American owned companies, 1 by Chinese owned, 1 by Indian owned, and there is only 1 German vehicle in the list, which I find surprising.


----------



## Lenard-Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello!! 
I looked at the list that you provided. On your opinion what is the best first car to buy for daughter?
Me the main thing that she was reliable!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Lenard-Wolf said:


> Hello!!
> I looked at the list that you provided. On your opinion what is the best first car to buy for daughter?
> Me the main thing that she was reliable!


I'd go with the safest car not most reliable if I was buying a car for my child. Volvo or Saab


----------



## Lenard-Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Volvo - I agree. Saab - no.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Lenard-Wolf said:


> Volvo - I agree. Saab - no.


Why no Saab? One of the safest used cars on the road (i can attest to that , got t-boned by a large SUV going about 50mph on my driver side door not only did I have no injuries but I didn't even have any soreness ) plus they've been some of the most reliable cars I've ever owned my a last one was about 4 years ago 2003 Saab 9-5 Aero awesome speed, great mpg, very reliable and that accident did kill it but I walked away unscathed)


----------



## Lenard-Wolf (Oct 30, 2017)

you convinced me))
but I'll think about it!


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The 10 worst for reliability is interesting, too. 7 are produced by American owned companies, 1 by Chinese owned, 1 by Indian owned, and there is only 1 German vehicle in the list, which I find surprising.


In my experience German cars don't break often but they are prohibitively expensive to fix when they break.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> In my experience German cars don't break often but they are prohibitively expensive to fix when they break.


Yeah I'm not almost exclusively a euro car driver never break down and not that hard to work on. Parts aren't much more than on a Japanese cars but the labor especially at the dealers can be just brutal


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't believe everything Consumer Reports is "reporting". I used to be a subscriber. I disagreed with most of their Reports.
Say you buy a new Car, or a new Kitchen appliance, a Vacuum, whatever. Be careful.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/consumer_reports.htm

http://www.autospies.com/news/Should-You-Trust-Consumer-Reports-18905/

By the Way, Consumer Reports also think that Bose Speakers are good.
ROFL!!!



> Why no Saab?


Many Reasons come to mind, UberDezNutz ...how about Saab went bankrupt?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lenard-Wolf said:


> Hello!!
> I looked at the list that you provided. On your opinion what is the best first car to buy for daughter?
> Me the main thing that she was reliable!


If you buy a new car, she'll crash it or trade it before it ever runs up enough miles to become chronically unreliable


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Don't believe everything Consumer Reports is "reporting". I used to be a subscriber. I disagreed with most of their Reports.
> Say you buy a new Car, or a new Kitchen appliance, a Vacuum, whatever. Be careful.
> 
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/consumer_reports.htm
> ...


Yeah Consumer Reports is kind of a joke

Yep Saab did go Bankrupt and then GM basically ruined them with their crappy 9-3 Sedans the last model year of 9-5 (after GM Sold them to Spyker) is absolutely stunning however they're pretty rare


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

What is "safe" though. I math (as a verb) like this: I save $5,000 per year on gas with the prius. I am not a car guy. This is the only one I've liked. But purely objectively, I'd have to drive in SF for a whole additional year or maybe a little less to make up for that difference. So if that's 10% less living in a decade how does that compare to driving a lexus or a saab? They are also rated pretty high for safety to begin with. Combine multiple factors. Thoughts? Also, the maintainence and operating costs are extremely low. All those saved costs correspond to fewer hours on the road to pay for the car. See? Also, fewer cars on the road, thus attributing to the safety of everyone else. How many people give uber a hummer for hire? horrible idea. what a waste. safer maybe..


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> What is "safe" though. I math (as a verb) like this: I save $5,000 per year on gas with the prius. I am not a car guy. This is the only one I've liked. But purely objectively, I'd have to drive in SF for a whole additional year or maybe a little less to make up for that difference. So if that's 10% less living in a decade how does that compare to driving a lexus or a saab? They are also rated pretty high for safety to begin with. Combine multiple factors. Thoughts? Also, the maintainence and operating costs are extremely low. All those saved costs correspond to fewer hours on the road to pay for the car. See? Also, fewer cars on the road, thus attributing to the safety of everyone else. How many people give uber a hummer for hire? horrible idea. what a waste. safer maybe..


He wasn't asking for an uber car but a car for his daughter. That's why I said a safer car is what I'd get my child, I wouldn't worry about reliability or gas mileage (to a point)


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Most cars now with proper maintenance (synthetic oil) are reliable. 20 years ago it was a whole different story.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Lenard-Wolf said:


> Hello!!
> I looked at the list that you provided. On your opinion what is the best first car to buy for daughter?
> Me the main thing that she was reliable!


Your question creates other questions I would consider for response:

1. how old is your daughter (high school, college, etc)?
2. what are her driving habits (i.e. to/from school, work, joyriding, ridesharing, etc.)?
3. where will she be driving (city/state)?
4. from the list what does 'she' like (this will give you a feel of the type of vehicle she would feel comfortable driving)?

Personally I don't minimize reliability, but if it is her first car, safety should be considered also. Now if you rely on the minimum safety requirements of new vehicles as mandated by the gov't, then, all on the list will meet that minimum, so one might argue that safety should be a lesser concern. If you are in this camp, I would suggest either the Prius C or the Rav4.

If you are not of this camp, I would go with a heavier vehicle (assumes more protection) like the Rav4 or Audi Q3.

If I take your question as presented, absent all other information, *I lean toward the Prius C* as it should be cheap to maintain and very low operating costs. It's big enough for one, yet has the flexibility for more than one with luggage. With this in mind, I probably would look for a 2-3 year old low mileage one to save on cost to purchase.

Note: I would strongly suggest comparing insurance cost for whatever vehicles you consider.

As the above is my opinion, I hope it helps...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Toyota FJ cruiser.










That way she can get nailed in the back by a frat boy in a trendy car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The 10 worst for reliability is interesting, too. 7 are produced by American owned companies, 1 by Chinese owned, 1 by Indian owned, and there is only 1 German vehicle in the list, which I find surprising.


My Audi Q7 was an evil, unreliable car. Cost me $1000s in service , rectifications and time lost on the road.

Life is much better with my Model X Tesla. 7 months 45,000km and only a rear (Mercedes built) electric window actuator had failed. First service is yet to come, gotta wait till 80,000kms for that!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> My Audi Q7 was an evil, unreliable car. Cost me $1000s in service , rectifications and time lost on the road.
> 
> Life is much better with my Model X Tesla. 7 months 45,000km and only a rear (Mercedes built) electric window actuator had failed. First service is yet to come, gotta wait till 80,000kms for that!


Which Q7 ? 3.0T , 3.6 ,other?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> Consumer Reports list _HERE. _8 out of 10 are Toyota built.


Cars are reliable for ordinary, personal use, might not be the most reliable for heavy duty and high mileage use as a livery vehicle.

I'd look and see what other, professional outfits are doing when making a vehicle choice to do Uber


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberDezNutz said:


> Which Q7 ? 3.0T , 3.6 ,other?


My 2011 3l turbo diesel. A prick of a car. Great package, but simply not up to commercial work.

Only got 178,000 kms out of it. Then it turned on my wife and kids and caught fire.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> Why no Saab? One of the safest used cars on the road (i can attest to that , got t-boned by a large SUV going about 50mph on my driver side door not only did I have no injuries but I didn't even have any soreness ) plus they've been some of the most reliable cars I've ever owned my a last one was about 4 years ago 2003 Saab 9-5 Aero awesome speed, great mpg, very reliable and that accident did kill it but I walked away unscathed)


Wait, a 9-5 t-boned by a large suv at 50 MPH, and you have no soreness... were you in the car? I was in a head-on with a yukon xl and it knocked my 325i backward 75 feet and the guy was going 45. Unless you were watching from the curb or in a racing harness with a HANS device, I find this difficult to believe. My daughter had a 9-5 aero wagon and it was declared totaled when she rear-ended a subaru forester at like 20 mph.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Wait, a 9-5 t-boned by a large suv at 50 MPH, and you have no soreness... were you in the car? I was in a head-on with a yukon xl and it knocked my 325i backward 75 feet and the guy was going 45. Unless you were watching from the curb or in a racing harness with a HANS device, I find this difficult to believe. My daughter had a 9-5 aero wagon and it was declared totaled when she rear-ended a subaru forester at like 20 mph.


Yep the skid marks said she was going about 50mph that doesn't mean the impact was 50mph . All I know is her Nissan SUV was totaled and I was able to drive my Saab home after crawling through the passenger side . The impact was on the driver side door . The car did get totaled out I bought a BMW 335i Sport to replace it



Sydney Uber said:


> My 2011 3l turbo diesel. A prick of a car. Great package, but simply not up to commercial work.
> 
> Only got 178,000 kms out of it. Then it turned on my wife and kids and caught fire.


Holy shit it caught on fire ?? that's crazy


----------



## enty (Feb 26, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> 8 out of 10 are Toyota built.


7 out of 10 are Toyotas:

1. Kia Niro

2. Subaru BRZ/Toyota 86 (tie)

3. Lexus ES (tie)

4. Lexus GS

5. Audi Q3 (tie)

6. Toyota RAV4 (tie)

7. Lexus IS

8. Toyota Prius V

9. Toyota Prius C

10. Infiniti Q70


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Wait, a 9-5 t-boned by a large suv at 50 MPH, and you have no soreness... were you in the car? I was in a head-on with a yukon xl and it knocked my 325i backward 75 feet and the guy was going 45. Unless you were watching from the curb or in a racing harness with a HANS device, I find this difficult to believe. My daughter had a 9-5 aero wagon and it was declared totaled when she rear-ended a subaru forester at like 20 mph.


Wow, you went headon with a 3ton GM truck going 45 and lived????

What speed were you moving at, or were you stationary???


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Wow, you went headon with a 3ton GM truck going 45 and lived????
> 
> What speed were you moving at, or were you stationary???


I had just started moving, maybe was going 25... it was like getting hit by a wrecking ball.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I had just started moving, maybe was going 25... it was like getting hit by a wrecking ball.


45 + 25 = 70

Thats like hitting a parked GM truck at 70mph

You musta been born lucky, afaik that's considered pretty much unsurvivable...

How totalled was the bimmer? Totally flattened engine bay? Which generationx E46, E90, F30?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah, E36? 2006 model year. Front end crumpled but cabin was mostly intact. 

Engine did not penetrate firewall. 

BMWs are brick you know what houses. Engineered for survivable crashes at autobahn speeds. I may never buy another brand.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Ah, E36? 2006 model year. Front end crumpled but cabin was mostly intact.
> 
> Engine did not penetrate firewall.
> 
> BMWs are brick you know what houses. Engineered for survivable crashes at autobahn speeds. I may never buy another brand.


Damn that's crazy 
2006 is a e90 probably my favorite body style and the last of the proper steering in a 3 series


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Damn that's crazy
> 2006 is a e90 probably my favorite body style and the last of the proper steering in a 3 series


E46 m3 was still the pinnacle of cool


----------



## Francis Ortega (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Rachel Merrow (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey, that is really great information.


----------

